# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Rehab routine to regain strength

## Bullseye Forever

I had shoulder impingement surgery back in Jan of this year,my surgeon released me on april 11th to start working out with my shoulder again,this is my 3 month back using both arms benching,could anyone please give me some help to help me start to regain my strength i lost,its like starting all over agin :Frown: ..i had bone spurs removed and a slight labrum tear,he put one stitch in it,nothing major,course i lost alot of strength in my bench,ive been doing light weights and pyramiding to gain some endurance and strength,but it doesnt seem to be coming along fast enough,im up to 225 now benching,ive been doing a 4 sets of 10,8,8,6 routine for flat chest one month and then the next month changing the same routine to incline to work both degrees of lifts,does anyone have any advice to help me begin to do something different to start regaining strength,im getting really frustrated,any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## 24tyrone

just stick at it youll pick up soon enough dont try side laterals tho lol

----------


## VegasRenegade

keep up the work

----------


## quarry206

same basic thing i had.. what I did was did a lot of should/rotator cuff exercises at least once a week, oh those never heavy weight just endurance type stuff.. For my flat bench work I would push as hard as I could without causing pain for about four weeks than a week of very light weight. each month adding another lift to my weekly workout. it took about 6 months and I was back up above were I left off.

its a slow process, and very very annoying because you know where you were and want to be back right away.

----------


## mario_ps2

try to do some face pulls ... it will do wonders to rehab your rotator cuff... after 2 months of doing face-pulls, I'm doing heavy bench presses without any type of shoulder pain...

----------


## BobThompson

agree ^

----------


## quarry206

> try to do some face pulls ... it will do wonders to rehab your rotator cuff... after 2 months of doing face-pulls, I'm doing heavy bench presses without any type of shoulder pain...


that helps your rotator cuff? i thought it was just a small back workout

----------

